# Windows environment



## jewel1979

Salut,
Am de tradus o scrisoare de recomandare din limba engleza in limba romana si nu stiu sigur cum s-ar traduce  fragmentul: 
"Mister X technical skills used during our collaboration include Windows environment... ".
Ce parere aveti?
Merci


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

Uite incercarea mea de a traduce

_Abilităţile tehnice ale domnului X, folosite/utilizate pe timpul colaborării noastre, includ mediul Windows..._

Nu prea sunt sigur de ultima parte, poate ar fi mai bine spus _[...] includ lucrul în mediul Windows..._

Sper să te ajute... __


----------



## anto33

JulianoS said:


> Salutare!
> 
> Uite incercarea mea de a traduce
> 
> _Abilităţile tehnice ale domnului X, folosite/utilizate pe timpul colaborării noastre, includ mediul Windows..._
> 
> Nu prea sunt sigur de ultima parte, poate ar fi mai bine spus _[...] includ lucrul în mediul Windows..._
> 
> Sper să te ajute... __


 

Si eu m-am gândit la „mediul windows”, dar căutând pe internet, am găsit următoarea definiţie (Sursa: The free Dictionary)

*(1)* (upper case "W") Refers to computers running under a Microsoft Windows operating system.

*(2)* (lower case "w") Also called a "windowing environment," it refers to any software that provides multiple windows on screen such as Windows, Mac, Motif and X Window. Also may refer to an application that provides multiple windows for documents or pictures. 

Probabil termenul nu ar trebui tradus, ci lăsat ca atare precum "software" sau "windows". . Este doar o opinie.


----------



## jewel1979

anto33 said:


> Si eu m-am gândit la „mediul windows”, dar căutând pe internet, am găsit următoarea definiţie (Sursa: The free Dictionary)
> 
> *(1)* (upper case "W") Refers to computers running under a Microsoft Windows operating system.
> 
> *(2)* (lower case "w") Also called a "windowing environment," it refers to any software that provides multiple windows on screen such as Windows, Mac, Motif and X Window. Also may refer to an application that provides multiple windows for documents or pictures.
> 
> Probabil termenul nu ar trebui tradus, ci lăsat ca atare precum "software" sau "windows". . Este doar o opinie.


Eu m-am gandit la ceva de genul "aplicatie Windows"-oare ar fi corect?


----------



## anto33

jewel1979 said:


> Eu m-am gandit la ceva de genul "aplicatie Windows"-oare ar fi corect?


 
Eu zic că „aplicaţii windows " sună bine.


----------

